# Another excuse for not making pens



## GaryMGg (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been pre-occupied with things that have prevented me from making pens. My current work is creating a ton of pen blanks from the walnut, cherry and curly maple off-cuts I'm producing.
They'll be on sale for a really low price soon.

So, I'm fixing up an older condo. This is what I've been working on:

https://picasaweb.google.com/GaryMG/CondoRenovation

Look for the photo with a caption including "Wolf" -- natural wood always produces cool surprises.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## MOtrooper (Jul 19, 2011)

The renovations look great, hope you are able to get back to turning soon!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 19, 2011)

Gary! good to here from you, that wolf is easy too see i'm thinking Ebay for some hard earned


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 20, 2011)

What a lot of work.  Thanks for sharing the photos.  It really is looking good and starting to come together. Just like having a blank canvas.  Have fun creating.


----------



## fiferb (Jul 20, 2011)

Gary, you've been busy! I can't believe you got rid of all the pink cabinets and walls as well as the blueberry carpet. I didn't see any pics of the new workshop, or was that the one where you're planing the board on the table?


----------



## bitshird (Jul 20, 2011)

Geez Gary that looks like a lot of work, but worth all of it, you can hire on here when your through with yours.


----------



## SGM Retired (Jul 20, 2011)

Gary,  great looking renovation job your doing. Looks like you have forgoten the dust collection system and multiple 110v outlets for the lathes that we could bring when you host the Southeast IAP Pen Turning event. Just kidding, great job and thanks for your support for our Troops. 
Gary


----------



## glycerine (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey, I like what you've done with the place!  That "Gators" sign can get thrown out now though...


----------



## 76winger (Jul 20, 2011)

Definitely a lot of work. Bet ya can't wait to be done and get back to turning!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words y'all.
My wife was glad she wasn't here when I turned the kitchen table into a planing bench. 
At least, that's what she said when I showed her *that* photo :biggrin:
Bruce, this condo is about 3 hrs. from the homestead so I'm using that shop for the heavy lifting and I've rented a `skip' for temporary nearby working quarters.
The most redeeming feature of this condo is that it's on A1A across the street from the ocean and about a mile from Patrick AFB.
Gary, we can do burgers and beer here but not turning.
I'll post an update when I make some more major progress.
Thanks again.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 20, 2011)

Pink tile and pocket doors, gotta love the 70's


----------

